# Oops! Left open bottle of salmon oil on counter overnight...



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Would it still be ok to feed or has it spoiled? I hope it hasn't... it's so expensive!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

It should be fine.


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh, I meant sardine oil, if that makes any difference. I would think it would be ok, but it does say to refrigerate after opening...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

hmm I've never bought sardine oil. I would still think its okay.


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

I use it. I think it would be ok to use.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Uh...we leave our salmon oil out at room temp all the time. Never had an issue....


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Uh...we leave our salmon oil out at room temp all the time. Never had an issue....


We do too. It doesn't say refrigerate on the bottle so we keep it on top of the fridge :wink:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I've never refrigerated any of ours... and it smells/tastes the same after 2-3 months.


----------



## EchoEcho (Feb 22, 2012)

I leave my salmon oil out at room temperature all the time too. Never had a problem. Don't know about sardine oil, but I think it'd be fine.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I give my oil in capsules, and I never put mine in the fridge. I don't know if capsules would be any different or not, but its still oil. Mines in a drawer with HW prevention.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

OnyxDog said:


> Oh, I meant sardine oil, if that makes any difference. I would think it would be ok, but it does say to refrigerate after opening...


Its fine =)


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Whew! Thanks everybody. I just got a little concerned after I saw "refrigerate after opening" on the bottle. LOL. Good to know that others leave theirs out all the time!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Just wondering, I read that sardine oil is much better than Salmon oil which is why that is what I give Sheba.


----------

